# FW Open Day News



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Courtesy of Battle Bunnies.

Some more news from the Open Day:

- No other Sisters of Silence have been worked on yet. They wanted to see how popular the first set were.
- Resin upgrades for the plastic Custodes will get done, similiar to the Secutarii ones. Also more vehicles.
- The Custodes will get an army list equivalent to the Solar Auxilia.
- Talons of the Emperor armylist. You will be able to do a pure Sister list or pure Custodes list or mix.
- Custodes are older than Thunder Warriors. Info about their creation is heavily guarded by the Emperor. No packers.
- Jenetia Krole, Valdor and Ahriman will get rules in Inferno!
- Thousand Sons will have scalable psychic powers.
- Inferno is biggest book yet by 8 pages.
- Inferno should be ready for pre-release February the 4th!
- Next Black Book will feature Blood Angels and Dark Angels.

- Daemon Magnus seems to have an alternate head and a sword option!

- Squats are NEVER being done. Ever. You will see fishman in space before Squats. And there is no love for fishmans in space.

Custodes Contemptor whose sword has a built in heavy flamer. Awesome.

























































Magnus is a beast.

























































Very dwarvish SW helmets.


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

I think we all want the large Magnus....at the small Magnus price.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Solid coverage, thanks for posting this up KF!

Any word on why there's two sizes of Magnus?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

ntaw said:


> Any word on why there's two sizes of Magnus?


Seemingly the small one was a sampler for testing paint schemes.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Rout helmets are fairly beastly. Might (will) need to pick up some to throw into my 40k army.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------

